# Pre or Post Chemotherapy code



## lauriebrink (Apr 11, 2016)

For a patient that requires an echocardiogram prior to, during, or after chemotherapy, what is the proper code.  I have been using Z51.11 (Encounter for anti neoplastic chemotherapy) but I am not sure if that is correct. Should it be Z01.818( encounter for other preprocedural examination?


----------



## nlaaron (Apr 11, 2016)

Do not use Z51.11 unless the pt is receving chemo that encounter. You can use cardiovascular preop exam, Z01.810, unless the test was done specifically for clearance prior to chemo, then you can use Z01.818.
 There is also preop codes for labs, respiratory, and other.


----------



## JMM7378 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Chemotherapy pre and post care*

Patient had a Transthoracic echocardiogram after chemotherapy and patient diagnosed with breast cancer, right female breast, unspecified site.  Documented non-rheumatic regurgitation/insufficiency. Coding sequence: I35.1, Z51.11, C50.911. Our Revenue coding team states Z51.11 should be the primary but I read somewhere that if the reason for the visit was chemotherapy then Z51.11 should be primary. The patient was having an echo and to my knowledge the primary diagnosis should be what is documented on the echo report. Can someone advise where I can find coding guidance to substantiate my coding?


----------

